# Are YOU from New Jersey?



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello, 
after I told my dad that I have 15 fertile eggs (at day 7) he was saying "I hope you have a home for them, or else we'll have having bbq chicken...." 

So I'm looking for someone in New Jersey if they want 2-3 week old chicks. I"m not counting my chicks before they hatch but I want to have a potential home for them if and when they hatch since I can not keep them. 

I'll be asking between $2-$3 per chick. I'm from Bergen County, NJ, but I can drive down as far as Red Bank, NJ... (we'll meet in a public place)

Let me know if anybody wants chicks in March... They are either RIR's or Leghorns. 

PM me if you want chicks. 
I work on a first come first serve basis.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Argh! I just drive to Englishtown today to pick up 4 chicks so my son could have some chicks to hang out with whole hrs home from college for Spring Break next week. Wish I would have known. I live just north of Redbank in Atlantic Highlands. Argh!


Buffy, leggy, eggy and Peggy. Lol


----------



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

Well if u need any more chickens by then, you kow where to find me. ;-)


----------

